# Mignon Watch Company



## dvand19518 (Jan 19, 2009)

Can anyone give me any information on a pocket watch I have...made by the Mignon Watch Company...on the inside of the case it says Imperial 14K #474081. This is from a relatives estate so I know nothing about it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Iâ€™d look at the watch movement and see if it states a makers name before you go further. The watch movement will often reveal more than the name on the dial and most inscriptions on the case.

A picture or two of the watch would help, particularly of the movement, to our experts in pocket watches.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Carat - Diamonds.

Karat - Gold.

It's 14 KARAT gold.


----------



## roseredk (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a small pocket watch that reads Mignon on the face but see no other markings to identify. Any idea of how to open the back without damaging? Thanks in advance for any help...I know nothing about watches.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

http://www.thewatchguy.com/pages/OPENCASE.html

Read that, and then carefully examine your watch-case for any of the telltale features mentioned in the article. That article helped me when I got my first pocket watch and I hadn't a clue how to open it.


----------

